# Commuting through Ma with firearms



## hxd (Sep 15, 2009)

Greetings all; 
I am a New York state resident who frequently commutes to New Hampshire. I'd like to start bringing my NY-legal AR (no bayonet lug, no collapsible stock, pre-ban 30rd mags) and my handgun(s) (10-round limit for the mags unless they're pre-ban) to NH for the purposes of taking classes at the Sig Academy. 

I hold valid pistol/CCW permits in both New York State and New Hampshire. 

What is the best way to do this and stay on the right side of the law? And given the proximity of Exeter and Hampton/Seabrook (where I'll be staying) to the Ma line, what's the best way to keep things on the up-and-up should I happen to wander into Ma during my down time? 

I have a feeling that the answer is going to be "apply for a non-resident LTC." If so, I'll be happy to do that.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

HXD - you might be able to find and answer to your question in this thread:
http://www.masscops.com/forums/ask-cop/77023-question-about-transporting-firearm-through-ma.html

If not, post a follow-up in this thread. Good luck.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Like you said the safe way is a non resident LTC.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Better yet,detour around Mass. alltogether.


----------



## Harley387 (May 1, 2002)

*FEDERAL LAW ON TRANSPORTATION* *OF FIREARMS*

A provision of federal law serves as a defense to state or local laws which would prohibit the passage of persons with firearms in interstate travel.
Notwithstanding any state or local law, a person shall be entitled to transport a firearm from any place where he may lawfully possess it to any other place where he may lawfully possess such firearm if the firearm is unloaded and in the trunk. In vehicles without a trunk, the unloaded firearm shall be in a locked container other than the glove compartment or console. Necessary stops, like gasoline and rest, seem permissible. 

*TRANSPORTATION BY MOTOR VEHICLE* 
In most states, personally-owned firearms may be transported legally if they are unloaded, cased, and locked in the automobile trunk.
The exceptions to this rule apply mainly to interstate transportation of handguns. The myriad and conflicting legal requirements for firearm transportation through the states make caution the key for travelers.
If you travel with a trailer or camper that is hauled by an automobile, it is advisable to transport the firearms unloaded, cased and locked in the automobile trunk. If your vehicle is of the type in which driving and living spaces are not separated, the problem becomes one of access. If the firearm (handgun, rifle or shotgun) is carried on or about the person, or placed in the camper where it is readily accessible to the driver or any passenger, state and local laws regarding concealed carrying of firearms may apply. It is recommended, therefore, that the firearm be transported unloaded, cased, and placed in a locked rear compartment of the camper or mobile home, inaccessible to the driver or passenger.
Generally, a mobile home is considered a home if it is not attached to a towing vehicle, is permanently attached to utilities or placed on blocks or in such a manner that it cannot immediately be started up and used as a vehicle.
Once you reach your destination, state, and/or municipal law will control the ownership, possession, and transportation of your firearms. 
*JURISDICTIONS WITH SPECIAL RULES* 
MASSACHUSETTS--Nonresidents are allowed to bring personally-owned handguns into the Commonwealth for competition, exhibition or hunting. If the handgun is for hunting, a valid hunting license must be procured. Furthermore, the handgun owner must have a valid carry permit from another state and that state`s permit requirements must be as stringent as those of Massachusetts. A person who does not meet these requirements must obtain a temporary handgun permit from the Dept. of Public Safety, 1010 Commonwealth Ave., Boston, MA 02215.
A nonresident may transport rifles and shotguns into or through Massachusetts if the guns are unloaded, cased, and locked in the trunk of a vehicle.
A nonresident may physically possess an operable rifle or shotgun while hunting with a Massachusetts license, while on a firing range, while at a gun show, or if the nonresident has a permit to possess any firearm in his home state and the licensing requirements are as stringent as those of Massachusetts.
Caution--Massachusetts has enacted one of the most restrictive gun laws in the nation, imposing a mandatory one-year jail sentence for anyone illegally possessing a firearm, loaded or unloaded, "on his person or under his control in a vehicle." In all cases, all firearms must be transported as prescribed in the general rule.
BOSTON--Under a vague law, it is unlawful to possess, display, transfer or receive any shotgun with a capacity exceeding six rounds; a semi-automatic rifle with a magazine exceeding 10 rounds; any SKS, AK47, Uzi, AR-15, Steyr AUG, FN-FAL, or FN-FNC rifle; any semi-automatic pistol which is a modification of a proscribed rifle or shotgun; and any magazine or belt that holds more than 10 rounds. An "assault weapons roster board" may add additional firearms to the list of "assault weapons." For owners to continue possession of such firearms, a license/registration must have been obtained from the Boston Police Commissioner within 90 days of the effective date of the law (12/ 9/89) or within 90 days of the addition of a firearm to a roster of "assault weapons." Otherwise a license/registration cannot be obtained.
The provision does not apply to possession by nonresidents of Boston at a sporting or shooting club, by a person with a Massachusetts license to carry a pistol, or while taking part in competition or at a collectors` exhibit or meeting or traveling to or from such event or while in transit through Boston for the purpose of hunting by licensed hunters, provided that in all cases the "assault weapon" is unloaded and packaged and the person has a Massachusetts Firearm Identification Card or has a license or permit to carry or possess firearms issued by another state. Prospective travelers are urged to contact the Massachusetts Firearms Records Bureau at (617)660-4780 or the State Police at Massachusetts State Police - Executive Office of Public Safety for further information.


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

263FPD said:


> Better yet,detour around Mass. alltogether.


That's what I was thinking. MA hates guns more than any state in the union unless it's used in the commission of a crime.


----------



## hxd (Sep 15, 2009)

Thank you all. Fortunately, my route of travel has me completely avoiding Boston. Traveling through Boston with a gun is NOT a headache that I need.

http://www.masscops.com/forums/members/kozmokramer.htmlKozmoKramer- I searched the forum and reviewed that thread before posting. Unfortunately, the answers provided in that thread are about as clear as mud, especially when applied to my particular situation. Thank you, however, for providing the link.

263FPD and grn3charlie - Believe me, I would prefer not to have to travel through the Commonwealth to get to New Hampshire. Unfortunately, being in western NYS, Interstate 90 is the most direct route for me. Traveling back roads through Vermont would roughly double my commute.

Based upon my review of the applicable sections of MGL, I've decided that the prudent course of action will likely be to apply for a Ma LTC. With that in mind, I have some additional questions:

How often are unrestricted non-resident licenses issued? 
When applying for a LTC, how do I best increase my chances of receiving an unrestricted license? 
My understanding is that a non-resident LTC is temporary and must be renewed annually. How often is renewal of non-resident LTCs denied? How long should I be able to keep renewing my "temporary" LTC?


----------



## jedediah1 (Jun 18, 2009)

suggestion......read harley's post above your last

MASSACHUSETTS--Nonresidents are allowed to bring personally-owned handguns into the Commonwealth for competition, exhibition or hunting. If the handgun is for hunting, a valid hunting license must be procured. Furthermore, *the handgun owner must have a valid carry permit from another state and that state`s permit requirements must be as stringent as those of Massachusetts.* A person who does not meet these requirements must obtain a temporary handgun permit from the Dept. of Public Safety, 1010 Commonwealth Ave., Boston, MA 02215.
*A nonresident may transport rifles and shotguns into or through Massachusetts if the guns are unloaded, cased, and locked in the trunk of a vehicle.*

shizamm!


----------



## pba05001 (Sep 10, 2008)

Technically, you do have FOPA protecting you for your trip.


----------



## frapmpd24 (Sep 3, 2004)

:dito:

In the interest of time when you call the Firearms Records Bureau, and because your sure to get some secretary or "customer service agent" who is texting or wasting time on Facebook, I would have all the pertinant information in front of you to get the answer as quick as possible. (i.e. type of LTC you have, state of issue, ...) Nothing like being on hold with a government agency after being told, "hold on a minute."

In any case there is a cool thing that has been around that those guys called the "Framers" came up with:

"The Full Faith and Credit Clause" Article IV, Section 1, of the U.S. Constitution - Various states must recognize *legislative acts*, public records, and judicial decisions of the other states within the United States. It states that "Full Faith and Credit shall be given in each State to the *public Acts*, Records, and judicial Proceedings of every other State."

Example: Restraining orders from other states are enforcable in Massachusetts and other states under the Full Faith and credit clause. Similarly, as long as your licensed in another state for that firearm, it shouldn't be a problem. But, as stated before, check above.


----------

